# New, in london



## ClareS66 (Mar 10, 2013)

Hello, this is my first post here (although I did have a bit of a chat last thursday.

I'm pretty new to all this and not really sure where to start.  I am 47 (nearly 4 and already have a son, who is 6 years old. I am looking into egg/sperm donation, or possibly co-parenting, but am so confused by all the different clinics available - I'm in London, so there is a lot to choose from!

I'm getting mixed reactions to my decision, with quite a few people saying I should think myself lucky to have one child already. I know this is true, but I can't get over wanting a second child, and feel that I have to try.

Does anyone have any advice as to which clinics are better with older women?


----------



## Bubblicious (Jul 8, 2010)

Hi Clare,

I am obviously biased but I would say that ARGC have the best results for older women.  I would say that the demographic of their patients tend to be older.  They are very thorough and treatment is completely individual.  However, that said they are probably the most expensive clinic you can choise from and I'm not sure how donation works there.

We ploughed our savings into cycling there once even though no one understood why we put ourselves through it when we already had DS but we now also have DD so You should do what is right for you.

All the best.


----------



## ClareS66 (Mar 10, 2013)

Thanks for your reply Bubblicious, I shall have a look at ARGC - I gather they can be quite expensive


----------



## bombsh3ll (Apr 19, 2012)

Hi Clare,

I am younger but used donor eggs by choice due to my medical history, and can highly recommend Spain for this type of treatment if you are open to considering going abroad. They also have sperm donation and the option of adopting ready made frozen embryos left over from other people's successful cycles, which I would consider myself in the future. The treatment I had at FIV Marbella was clinically far superior to what I have experienced in the UK, and they will treat women up to age 50 with a non judgmental attitude re age or personal circumstances.

Good luck with whatever path you decide to take.

B xxx


----------

